# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Verunsicherung (Übertherapie) infolge der im Forum herrschenden Autoritätsgläubigkeit

## Samy

*An alle Schicksalsgenossen,*

*seit ein paar Jahren bin ich Nutznießer dieses Forums und des KISPs; dabei komme ich mir vor wie einer, der am FKK-Strand die Badehose anbehält. Mit diesem Beitrag versuche ich mich, zu entblößen,* selbst wenn meine (angesichts der RPE und Hormontherapie verkümmerte) nackte Wahrheit niemanden beeindrucken dürfte.

*Geboren bin ich am 1. April 1946* (kein Aprilscherz!); *nach einem PSA von 17,2 ng/ml* (PaP = 0,19 ng/ml, fPSA = 6,74 ng/ml; fPSA/PSA = 0,39)* und positiver Biopsie wurde ich am 3.03.2004 radikal operiert. Wegen des histologischen Befundes pT3b, pN1(1/14), R1, GIII (Gleason 4a+5b) setzte ich anschließend die Hormon-Monotherapie* (LHRH-Analoga vom 4/2004 bis 2/2005) *11 Monate lang fort. Da mein PSA-Wert bereits nach der 1. Monatspritze* (bereits im April 2004) *unter Nachweisgrenze* (< 0,003 ng/ml)*sank und niedrig blieb, setzte ich die Hormontherapie im Februar 2005 ab. Mein PSA blieb seitdem - unter Einnahme von Avodart 0,5 mg - weiterhin unter der Nachweisgrenze.* 

*Mein Fall ist bisher ähnlich überraschend günstig verlaufen wie bei Horst* (alias HorstMUC, HorMuch)*, der zwei Wochen nach mir in derselben Urologischen Klinik* München-Planegg (allerdings von einem anderen Chirurgen) *operiert wurde. Statistisch ist jedoch meine Prognose schlechter; denn bei mir war ein* (von 14 entfernten) *Lymphknoten befallen. Im 2. histologischen Gutachten vom 5.3.2005 hat Prof. Bonkhoff bei mir (wie bei Horst) Gleasen 10 festgestellt; jedoch ferner: *In der Metastase mit Chromogranin A* ausgedehnte neuroendokrine Differenzierung.* 

*Anders als Horst verdanke ich aber meinen bisher statistisch unwahrscheinlichen PSA-Verlauf weder der ADT3, noch der Bestrahlung* der Prostataloge, geschweige denn diversen Wunder- und Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln.

*Inwieweit meine fatalistische Einstellung (wer zum Galgen bestimmt ist, ertrinkt nicht) für diesen günstigen Verlauf ursächlich ist, bleibt wohl Gegenstand der Spekulation: In meinem Fall wurde bereits bei der Biopsie am Freitag den 13. Februar 2004 ein hochaggressives Prostatakarzinom festgestellt; für mich war aber dieser Freitag der 13. ein Glückstag, an dem zu entscheiden war, welche Therapie mein befristetes Daseins verlängern würde. Dass ein Lymphknoten befallen war, fiel bei mir nicht so schwer ins Gewicht als die Tatsache, dass 13 weitere nicht befallen waren.*

Glück im Unglück hatte ich insoweit, dass mich der erfahrene Klinik-Chefarzt, Dr. Oberneder, operierte. Auf meine Frage, warum er mich operiert habe, obwohl ich kein Privatpatient bin, erwiderte er, weil ich relativ jung (zur Zeit der Operation noch nicht 58) und Hochrisikopatient sei, daher habe er alles bis auf Knochen entfernt. 

*Ich bin weder kompetent, noch liegt es in meiner Absicht, die Autorität und der Verdienst von Leibowitz, der von der Operation abrät, Strum, der bei Hochrisikopatienten eine dreifache Anti-Hormontherapie verordnet und Bonkhoff, der von HE-Färbung der Präparate* *auf neuroendokrine Differenzierung schließt, anhand meines günstigen* (ohne Befolgung der Ratschläge dieser Experten erreichten)* PSA-Verlaufs in Frage zu stellen, zumal eine Schwalbe noch keinen Sommer macht und nicht auszuschließen ist, dass sich mein Krankheitsverlauf künftig wesentlich ungünstiger entwickelt.* 

*Vielmehr besteht mein Anliegen darin, darzulegen, dass es auch beim Prostatakarzinom keine letzte Wahrheit gibt:* 
*Die Arbeit von Tribukait (1993), deren Bedeutung offenbar erst in diesem Jahrtausend erkannt wurde, belegt, dass die über ein halbes Jahrhundert propagierte Annahme, Hormontherapie sei die effektivste Therapie bei Behandlung systemischer Prostatakarzinome, zumindest hinsichtlich der Di- und Tetraploidie nicht zutrifft.* 

*Wäre seine These richtig, so lässt sich mein günstiger PSA-Verlauf aus der Tatsache erklären, dass die zytometrische DNS-Analyse* meiner 718 ausgewerteten Tumorkernen *ein DNA-aneuploides Karzinom* mit Stammlinie hypotriploide Bereich bei 2,75 C* ergab (*lt. zytometrischen Gutachten vom 14.03.2005: DNA-Verteilung, *Typ C nach Tribukait, 1993), so dass die Hormon-Monotherapie im wesentlichen die schlechten aneuploiden* (und verhältnismäßig wenigen guten di- und tetraploiden)* Zellen vernichtet haben dürfte.* 

*Inwieweit die im Forum herrschende Autoritätsgläubigkeit zur Übertherapie (unter Hinnahme der Nebenwirkungen und Verlust der Lebensqualität) verleitet, belegt meine durch die Einholung des 2. Gutachtens Prof. Bonkhoff auslösende Verunsicherung, zumal meine CGA-Werte* (von 500-700 micg/l) *den 5-7-fachen Normwert* (< 100 micg/l)* übersteigen. Der Verdacht, dass bei mir* (ungeachtet des unter Nachweisgrenze liegenden PSA-Werts) *Metastasen vorlegen könnten, da neuroendokrine Prostatatumoren nicht PSA-sensitiv seien, hat die Urologen* am Krankenhaus Rechts der Isar (in München)* veranlasst, mir Jahre lang Zometa verabreichen* (die ich wegen Verschlechterung meiner Nieren absetzen mußte)* und von mir* (in Jahreswende 2005/2006) *zwei PET/CT aufnehmen zu lassen, die keine Anreicherung von Cholin-11 und F-18 anzeigten* (zur Kostenübernahme für PET/CT, s. meine Beiträge im Forum unter Samy http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=832). 

*Statt jedoch  wie in Forum einhellig bei Hochrisikopatienten nahegelegt - mit DHB oder ADT3, Chemo- und Strahlentherapie anzufangen, begann ich nach Jahre lang andauernder Krise die Kriterien, die über neuroendokrine Prostata-Tumore aufgestellt sind, zu hinterfragen.* *Zuerst ist auffallend, dass die bei Magen-, Darm- und Schilddrüsen-Karzinomen häufig auftretenden neuroendokrinen Tumore (NET) beim Prostatakarzinom selten auftreten, so dass Prof. Bonkhoff zur Begründung seiner Thesen (mangels Experten und Studien) aussfhließlich auf die eigenen Publikationen verweist:* (http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-...nzierung.html).* Es wäre jedoch leichtfertig, von* meiner von Prof. Bonkhoff festgestellten *ausgedehnt positiven CGA-Verteilung auf einen neuroendokrinen Prostatatumor zu schließen, zumal es für die CGA-Erhöhung diverse Ursachen geben kann.* Inwieweit meine erhöhten CGA-Werte auf Niereninsuffizienz (Kreatinin seit 2004 u.a. Infolge der Zometa-Infusion vom 1,8-2,8 mg/dl gestiegen) zurückzuführen sind, konnten bisher weder die konsultierten Nephrologen noch die Urologen und Onkologen beantworten. 

*Angesichts der Tatsache, dass sich in Deutschland außer Prof. Bonkhoff keiner mit neuroendokrinen Prostata-Tumoren auskennt, war ich genötigt, selbst zu überprüfen, ob bei mir seine Kriterien - 1. geringe PSA-Sensivität, 2. Hormontherapie-Resistenz und 3. Strahlentherapie-Resistenz - vorliegen. Die ersten zwei Kriterien sind* offenbar* nicht erfüllt; denn das PSA-Nadir von* *< 0,003 ng/ml hatte ich bereits nach der ersten Enantone-Spritze erreicht ; auch mein präoperatives PSA von 17,2 ng/ml war nicht gering* (bei Horst, bei dem Gott sei Dank kein NET festgestellt wurde, lag es bei 5,6 ng/ml). 



*Der Beitrag von Marco vom 3.06.2005 im alten Forum, der aufgrund des 2. Gutachtens Prof. Bonkhoff ebenfalls beunruhigt war:**Auch bei mir hatte Bonkhoff einen neuroendokrinen Kern gefunden - allerdings mit Reduzierung des Gleason-Wertes von 5+4 auf 4+4. (Vorher Anfangs PSA 115, OP, verbleibender PSA 1,8, 68gray Bestrahlung und parallel zuerst zwei-fache (ein Jahr) plus ein Jahr dreifache ADT, davon 21 Monate PSA <0.005.**belegt, dass er seinen PSA-Nadir erst nach der Strahlen- in Kombination mit der Hormon-Therapie erreichte* (und zwar Gott sei Dank vor dem 2. Gutachten, das ihm von der Strahlen- und Hormontherapie hätte abbringen können). *Insoweit war bei Marco keine der drei Kriterien erfüllt, obwohl Prof. Bonkhoff auch bei ihm einen neuroendokrinen Kern gefunden hatte.*

*Samy*

----------


## WinfriedW

@Samy

Du sprichst etwas an, das ich auch schon des Öfteren thematisiert habe. In diesem Forum wird Bonkhoff relativ stark gestresst. Draußen an den (Uni-) Kliniken und bei Urologen und Onkologen hat man den Namen Bonkhoff schon mal gehört aber es ist nicht so, dass dem Patienten sehr geraten würde, dort ein Zweitgutachten erstellen zu lassen. Im Gegenteil mir wurde eher geraten, das Geld zu sparen. Spreche ich nur mit Ignoranten? Bonkhoff behauptet beispielsweise, er könne beurteilen inwieweit ein Tumor strahlensensitiv ist. An der Erlanger Strahlenklinik wurde mir zwar bestätigt, dass dieses Thema Gegenstand der Forschung ist, dass es aber keine gesicherten Ergebnisse gibt, auf die man eine Therapieentscheidung abstützen könnte. In der Regel sprechen Prostatakarzinome und deren Metastasen sehr gut auf die Bestrahlung an, natürlich vorausgesetzt sie liegen wirklich im Strahlenfeld. Ich halte es für relativ leichtfertig auf eine Bestrahlung nur deshalb zu verzichten, weil Bonkhoff eine Strahlenresistenz vorhersagt. Und so weiter ...

Die 11-monatige antiandrogene Therapie war in deinem Falle vermutlich kein Fehler. Ich weiß, dass mein Urologe jeden Patienten nach Prostatektomie für normalerweise 3 Monate auf Testosteronentzug  setzt. Das ist bei ihm Routine, völlig unabhängig vom Befund des Pathologen.

Bei deiner Ausgangslage ist die statistische Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein Rezidiv sehr hoch. Dennoch glaube ich, dass die RPE  eine gute Entscheidung war. Auf jeden Fall hast du Zeit gewonnen. Hättest du dich damals für die hier so häufig in fortgeschrittenen Stadien empfohlene DHB entschieden, dann wärst du heute möglicherweise schon hormonrefraktär.

Ich wünsche dir ein weiterhin niedriges PSA.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Glück im Unglück hatte ich insoweit, dass mich der erfahrene Klinik-Chefarzt, Dr. Oberneder, operierte. Auf meine Frage, warum er mich operiert habe, obwohl ich kein Privatpatient bin, erwiderte er, weil ich relativ jung (zur Zeit der Operation noch nicht 58) und Hochrisikopatient sei, daher habe er alles bis auf Knochen entfernt.


Ja, das gibt es auch. Es gibt solche und andere Chefärzte. Manche interessieren sich mehr für die Kassenzugehörigkeit als für die Befunde. Die regelmäßigen Mitleser dieses Forums wissen, dass ich im Martha-Maria-Krhs. in Nürnberg operiert wurde. Auch mich hat der Chef persönlich operiert und zwar mit ähnlicher Begründung wie bei dir. Das rechne ich ihm hoch an! Mit dem OP-Ergebnis bin ich in sofern zufrieden, als ich sehr schnell meine vollständige Kontinenz wieder erreicht habe. Leider habe ich dadurch den Krebs nicht besiegt.

Mehr als grenzwertig finde ich am Martha-Maria und anderen Krankenhäusern, dass dort mangels Kassenzulassung keine Nachbetreuung der Kassenpatienten erfolgt. Ich hielte es doch für wichtig, dass die dortigen Ärzte erfahren was aus ihren Patienten geworden ist.

WW

----------


## Samy

Hallo Winfried, 

Danke für Deine Wünsche und Aufmerksamkeit.

Wie bereits dargelegt, liegt es nicht in meiner Absicht, Autorität und Verdienst Prof. Bonkhoff in Frage zu stellen, selbst wenn seine Thesen in der Tat bei Experten  u.a. bei meinem unter Kattan in USA tätigen Cousin Shariat (s.u. Abstrakt einer seiner Arbeiten)  umstritten sind. 
In der Wissenschaft gibt es zahlreiche Thesen, die sich nachträglich (bei der Ernäherung gar fast täglich) als falsch erwiesen haben; ich würde daher diese Wissenschaftler die Redlichkeit und Rechtschaffenheit nicht absprechen. 

Es ist auch erwiesen, dass der Zustand derjenigen, die an Placebo glauben, wenn nicht geheilt, doch gemildert wird. Es hat daher keinen Sinn, die Glaube an bestimmte Therapien zu zerstören. Schlimm ist lediglich, wenn einige sich zu Jünger eines bestimmten Experten erheben und andere von statistisch als erfolgreich erwiesenen Therapien abraten.

Auch bei der Urologischen Klinik München-Planegg handelt sich (wie offenbar beim Martha-Maria Krankenhaus in Nürnberg) um eine Privatklinik, in der keine Nachbetreuung der Kassenpatienten erfolgt. Daher wurde ich für die Nachbetreuung auf "andere Baustelle" (auf Krankenhaus Rechts der Isar) verwiesen.

Die Aussage des operierenden Chefarzts, er habe bei mir alles bis auf Knochen entfernt (auch wenn die 14 entfernten Lymphknoten kaum einen Viertel der gesamten ausmachen), scheint mir insoweit von Bedeutung, dass bei mir zwar eine Kapselüberschreitung (R1) festgestellt wurde, die Nachresektate jedoch Tumor frei waren. 

Gruss 
Samy

*Shariat SF, Kattan MW,* Traxel E, Andrews B, Zhu K, Wheeler TM, Slawin KM.

Baylor Prostate Center, Scott Department of Urology, Baylor College of Medicine, and The Methodist Hospital, Houston, Texas 77030, USA.

PURPOSE: We have shown that preoperative plasma levels of transforming growth factor-beta(1) (TGF-beta(1)), interleukin 6 (IL)-6, and its receptor (IL-6sR) are associated with prostate cancer progression and metastasis. The objectives of this study were to confirm these findings and to examine the association of changes in plasma levels of these markers after surgery with disease progression in a large consecutive cohort of patients. EXPERIMENTAL DESIGN: Plasma levels of TGF-beta(1), IL-6, and IL-6sR were measured pre- and postoperatively (6-8 weeks after surgery) in 302 consecutive patients who underwent radical prostatectomy for clinically localized disease. RESULTS: Pre- and postoperative levels of TGF-beta(1) were significantly elevated in patients with extraprostatic extension, seminal vesicle involvement, and metastases to lymph nodes. In contrast, preoperative levels of IL-6 and IL-6sR, but not postoperative levels, were significantly associated with tumor volume, prostatectomy Gleason sum, and metastases to lymph nodes. In a postoperative model that included pre- and postoperative TGF-beta(1), IL-6, and IL-6sR and standard postoperative parameters, postoperative TGF-beta(1) and prostatectomy Gleason sum were significant predictors of overall and aggressive disease progression. Although, for all patients, plasma levels of all three markers declined significantly after prostate removal, for patients that experienced disease progression, only IL-6 and IL-6sR levels decreased significantly. CONCLUSIONS: For patients undergoing radical prostatectomy, preoperative plasma levels of TGF-beta(1) and IL-6sR are associated with metastases to regional lymph nodes, presumed occult metastases at the time of primary treatment, and disease progression. After prostate removal, postoperative TGF-beta(1) level increases in value over preoperative levels for the prediction of disease progression.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Zu denen, die wie Samy und Winfried die in diesem Forum festzustellende Überbetonung von Zweitgutachten durch Prof. Bonkhoff kritisieren, würde ich mich gerne hinzugesellen, allerdings aus anderen Gründen. Die von Prof. Bonkhoff erstellten Zweitgutachten führen bei
 low-risk-Patienten zu oft zu einer Übertherapie. 

Die von Samy hier gegebene Darstellung seiner Situation teile ich nicht. Die Befundung per Gleason und DNA-Zytometrie ist eindeutig. Der von Samy als Krebsmarker verwendete PSA-Wert ist da nicht massgeblich.  Es stimmt auch nicht, dass hier im Forum für Hoch-Risiko-Patienten ausschliesslich die DHB empfohlen wird. Samy bezieht sich auf Tribukait, der in diesen Fällen die Hormontherapie gerade  n ic h t  empfiehlt, und das ist hier auch zur Sprache gekommen.
Die von Winfried erwähnte Routinegabe von 3 Monate Testosteron-Entzug nach REP  hält zwar den PSA-Wert vorübergehend unten,  dient aber wohl mehr der Ruhigstellung des Patienten bis zur Aussersichtweite.
Den triumphierenden Tenor von Samys Beitrag halte ich für gefährlich. Diese Stimmungslage kann eine Selbsttäuschung implizieren. Samy täte gut daran, sich rechtzeitig nach einem guten Onkologen umzusehen, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Rezidivs ist, wie Winfried richtig bemerkt, sehr gross.
Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Günter Feick

Liebe Mitstreiter, 


den bisherigen Beiträge in diesem Gesprächsfaden (neuroendokrine Karzinome, Autorität und Laienvermutungen) kann man auch diese Zusatzinformation beifügen - 

In PUBMED können 735 Studien weltweit nachgelesen werden, die zu der Forschung über neuroendokrine (NE) Karzinome der Prostata in konkretem oder peripherem Bezug stehen. Beispielhaft nur 3 zeitnahe Studien mit ihren jeweiligen Feststellungen/Folgerungen 

PMID: 16997353 [PubMed - in process
*Department of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine, University of British Columbia, Vancouver, BC, Canada V6T 2B5;* The Prostate Centre at Vancouver General Hospital, Vancouver, BC, Canada V6H 3Z6.[/b] Immunohistochemical analysis of DDC with the established NE markers, chromogranin A and bombesin, revealed a significant increase in NE differentiation after 6 months of hormone therapy and after progression to androgen independence but no apparent correlation with Gleason grade. In addition, dual immunofluorescence analysis revealed that approximately 55% of the mixed population of DDC- and chromogranin A-expressing NE cells continue to express AR. Taken together, these results suggest that the increase of NE differentiation in prostate cancers depends specifically on duration of hormone therapy. This increase may be due to the transdifferentiation of AR-expressing epithelial-derived adenocarcinoma cells into an NE cell phenotype

PMID: 15920165 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE
*Department of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine, University of Rochester Medical Center, 601 Elmwood Ave., Box 626, Rochester, NY 14642, USA.* These results, combined with previous reports that neuroendocrine differentiation is induced by hormonal therapy, suggest that neuroendocrine cells play an important role in promoting androgen-independent growth of prostate cancer through interleukin-8 signaling

[PubMed - as supplied by publisher
*Urology Unit, "G. Rummo" Hospital, Benevento Italy* Expression of NeuroD1 versus chromogranin-A is more frequent in pCA, and correlates to increased indicators of malignancy in moderately to poorly differentiated pCA, and could be involved in the pathophysiology of the neuroendocrine differentiation of pCA.

In Deutschland haben geforscht und publiziert zu den NE Karzinomen der Prostata - Prof. Bonkhoff, Prof. Remberger, Dr. Fixemer (auch gemeinsam). Ebenfalls geforscht und publiziert zu diesem Thema haben in Deutschland - 
Ö. CUHADAROGLU, C.G. SAUER, R. GROBHOLZ, Pathologisches Institut und Urologische Klinik, Universitätsklinikum Mannheim *(Herkunft und Bedeutung der neuroendokrinen Tumorzellen im Prostatakarzinom)*

Prof. Bonkhoff hat zu den NE Karzinomen 5 Studien veröffentlicht, die alle in medizinischen Fachzeitschriften publiziert wurden (Urologe, European Urology, Annals of Oncology, etc.), und sie wurden aufgenommen in die wissenschaftliche Bibliothek des National Cancer Institutes  PUBMED. 

Abschließend noch dieses zur Autorität eines Wissenschaftlers - 

Prof. Bonkhoff bildet Berufskollegen aus und weiter z. Bsp. in Schnittseminaren und Gleasonschulen, im Auftrag der Internationalen Akademie für Pathologie, eine Gliederung der Dt. Gesellschaft für Pathologie. Zu den Weiterbildungsangeboten der Akademie gehört z. Bsp. eine von Prof. Bonkhoff entwickelte DVD Lehrserie über die Anatomie, Biologie und Pathologie der Prostata. 

Weil Prof. Bonkhoff auch die Immunhistochemie als wichtig erkannt hat, dafür geforscht und publiziert hat, möchte ich zum Schluß dieses Zitat aus der Qualitätssicherungsinitiative der Dt. Gesellschaft für Pathologie zitieren  

Die Ansprüche an die Immunhistochemie werden zunehmen, da immer mehr therapeutische Zielmoleküle identifiziert werden (u.a. ER/PR, HER2, CD117, CD20 etc.) deren Nachweis und Quantitätsabschätzung in komplexen Geweben sinnvoll nur kombiniert histopathologisch/immunhistologisch erfolgen kann. Die quantitative oder zumindest semiquantitative Dimension erfordert eine Standardisierung, die Reproduzierbarkeit auch bei dezentraler Bestimmung gewährleistet. Molekularpathologische Verfahren nehmen in gleicher Weise an Bedeutung zu und erfordern hinsichtlich Standardisierung und Reproduzierbarkeit ähnliche Qualitätsvoraussetzungen

Samy könnte in seiner Eigenbetrachtung und seiner besonderen Hervorhebung eines niedrigen PSA Wertes, evtl. dieses bedenken  

- Neuroendokrine Tumore der Prostata ohne acinare Anteile weisen keine Prostatamarker einschließlich PSA, nukleare Androgenrezeptoren und anderes auf.
- NE- (Chr-A-positive) Prostatakrebszellen fehlt durchweg der nukleare Androgenrezeptor, und sie sind in allen Stufen der Erkrankung androgenunempfindlich.
- NE- (Chr-A-positive) Prostatakrebszellen verharren in der GO-Phase des Zellzyklus, in der Tumorzellen üblicherweise gegen Bestrahlung und Zytotoxika resistent sind.
- NE-Tumorzellen entgehen auch dem programmierten Zelltod. Selbst unter Androgenentzug zeigen nur 0,16 % von NE-Tumorzellen apoptotische Aktivität. Dies zeigt, dass die riesige Mehrheit der NE-Tumorzellen beim Prostatakrebs eine unsterbliche Zellpopulation darstellt
- Obwohl sich NE-Tumorzellen nicht teilen, produzieren sie eine Anzahl von NE-Wachstumsfaktoren mit mitogenen Eigenschaften, die über einen parakrinen Mechanismus bei benachbarten (exokrinen) Tumorzellen die Zellteilung aufrechterhalten
- NE-Tumorzellen entwickeln sich über einen Prozess der Zwischendifferenzierung aus exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen. Dieser Differenzierungsprozess wird vorzugsweise durch Androgenentzug induziert und kann durch Wiederzuführen von Androgenen umgekehrt werden. Jüngere Studien deuten darauf hin, dass Somatostatinanalog ebenfalls wirksam sein kann.

Günter

----------


## Reinardo

Danke Günter. Das ist wegen der Fachsprache der Pathologen alles etwas schwer zu verstehen. Ich lese aber heraus, dass die Dauer des Androgen-Entzugs bestimmend ist für die Entwicklung von NE-Zellen, und dass dieser Prozess durch Wiederzuführung von Testosteron tendenziell rückläufig gemacht werden kann. Das spricht für die intermittierende Hormonblockade, und ich erinnere mich, auch bei Wil de Jongh  gleiches gelesen zu haben. Es bestätigt auch, dass die gängige Praxis, Betroffene mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs erst einmal mit Hormonentzug zu behandeln, bis diese nicht mehr wirkt, falsch und gefährlich ist. Auch dass der PSA-Wert in dieser Situation irrelevant ist. Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist der Passus " . . but with no correlation with gleason grade". Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass NE-Tumoren den höchstmöglichen Gleason aufweisen.
Wie siehst Du den Bezug dieser Studien zu realer Therapie?
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Es stimmt auch nicht, dass hier im Forum für Hoch-Risiko-Patienten ausschliesslich die DHB empfohlen wird. ...


Ich hatte geschrieben:


> ... Hättest du dich damals für die hier so häufig in fortgeschrittenen Stadien empfohlene DHB entschieden ...


So entstehen Gerüchte, der eine schreibt "häufig" und der der nächste macht daraus  "ausschliesslich".

Fakt ist, dass jemandem mit Samys Ausgangswerten hier leicht, mit Hinweis auf Leibowitz, von jeder lokalen Therapie abgeraten wird. Ich hingegen denke, dass die RPE bei ihm eine gute Entscheidung war. Er hätte sich alternativ für Strahlentherapie in der einen oder anderen Form entscheiden könnnen. Natürlich ist das Rezidivrisiko sehr hoch. Das gilt aber für jede andere Behandlung in gleicher Weise.


WW

----------


## Samy

*@ Reinardo und Günther

Ich versuche hiermit, auf Eure berechtigten Einwände kurz einzugehen:

1. In diesem Forum wird Prof. Bonkhoff wiederholt und überwiegend als der Experte für Neuroendokrine Prostatatumoren zitiert. Seine Thesen werden offenbar von überwiegenden Experten  zu Recht oder Unrecht, das kann ich nicht beurteilen  nicht Ernst genommen.

2. Ich bin nicht kompetent, um seine Forschungen in Frage zu stellen. Ich stelle lediglich fest, dass Prof. Bonkhoff zur Begründung seiner Thesen ausschließlich auf die eigenen Publikationen verweist: (http://www.prostapath.org/deutsch/d-...nzierung.html). 

3. Mangels Kenntnisse anderer Urologen, Nephrologen und Onkologen stelle ich als Laie - anhand Kriterien in meinem Fall - ferner in Frage, ob der Rückschluss Prof. Bonkhoff, der nach eigener Darlegung von HE-Färbung (bei mir infolge der CGA-Verteilung) auf NE-Differenzierung schließt, zutreffend ist. CGA-Verteilung kann aber auch Diverse andere Ursachen (wie bei mir als Folge der Niereninsuffizienz) haben.

4. In seinem Schreiben an Strum (abgedruckt in KISP, unter Texte, Nr. 7) unterscheidet Prof. Bonkhoff zwischen gewöhnlicher und klein-zelliger NE-Differenzierung. Die erstere Form hat er bei mir, die letztere bei Wil de Jonghs festgestellt. Insoweit ist seine Bezeichnung NE-Differenzierung nicht eindeutig.

5. Es geht hier nicht darum, dass die Kriterien über Neuroendokrinen Prostatatumoren auch von der Fachliteratur vertreten werden, sondern ob allein aus der HE-Färbung auf NE-Differenzierung geschlossen werden kann.

6. Tribukait rät von der Hormontherapie nicht generell ab, sondern nur im Falle der Di- und Tetraploidie. Auch hier bin ich nicht kompetent, weder diese Thesen zu bestätigen, noch sie zu widerlegen. Ich habe lediglich ausgeführt: Wäre seine These richtig, so lässt sich mein günstiger PSA-Verlauf aus der Tatsache erklären, dass die zytometrische DNS-Analyse ... ein DNA-aneuploides Karzinom ... ergab (... Typ C nach Tribukait, 1993), so dass die Hormon-Monotherapie bei mir im wesentlichen die ,schlechten aneuploiden (...) Zellen vernichtet haben dürfte.

Gruß
Samy





*

----------


## WinfriedW

> Prof. Bonkhoff hat zu den NE Karzinomen 5 Studien veröffentlicht, die alle in medizinischen Fachzeitschriften publiziert wurden (Urologe, European Urology, Annals of Oncology, etc.), und sie wurden aufgenommen in die wissenschaftliche Bibliothek des National Cancer Institutes  PUBMED. 
> 
> Abschließend noch dieses zur Autorität eines Wissenschaftlers - 
> 
> Prof. Bonkhoff bildet Berufskollegen aus und weiter z. Bsp. in Schnittseminaren und Gleasonschulen, im Auftrag der Internationalen Akademie für Pathologie, eine Gliederung der Dt. Gesellschaft für Pathologie. Zu den Weiterbildungsangeboten der Akademie gehört z. Bsp. eine von Prof. Bonkhoff entwickelte DVD Lehrserie über die Anatomie, Biologie und Pathologie der Prostata. 
> 
> Weil Prof. Bonkhoff auch die Immunhistochemie als wichtig erkannt hat, dafür geforscht und publiziert hat, möchte ich zum Schluß dieses Zitat aus der Qualitätssicherungsinitiative der Dt. Gesellschaft für Pathologie zitieren  
> 
> Die Ansprüche an die Immunhistochemie werden zunehmen, da immer mehr therapeutische Zielmoleküle identifiziert werden (u.a. ER/PR, HER2, CD117, CD20 etc.) deren Nachweis und Quantitätsabschätzung in komplexen Geweben sinnvoll nur kombiniert histopathologisch/immunhistologisch erfolgen kann. Die quantitative oder zumindest semiquantitative Dimension erfordert eine Standardisierung, die Reproduzierbarkeit auch bei dezentraler Bestimmung gewährleistet. Molekularpathologische Verfahren nehmen in gleicher Weise an Bedeutung zu und erfordern hinsichtlich Standardisierung und Reproduzierbarkeit ähnliche Qualitätsvoraussetzungen


Ja, das ist ganz sicher ein wichtiges Forschungsthema. Wir schwer Betroffene warten dringend auf greifbare Ergebnisse. Uns fehlen leider die dazu passenden Therapien und Medikamente oder zumindest medizinische Studien. Viele von Bonkhoffs Vorschlägen lassen sich, wenn überhaupt, nur im Rahmen individueller Heilversuche realisieren. Diskutiere das mal mit deinem Onkologen. An welchem Patientenkollektiv verifiziert Bonkhoff seine theoretischen Erkenntnisse? 

Zum Beispiel der Angiogenese-Hemmer Bevacizumab (Avastin®) ist ein Medikament, das von Bonkhoff genannt wird. Tatasächlich ist es bei PK nicht zugelassen. Es gibt auch zu Avastin bei PK in Deutschland keine einzige Studie an die man sich anhängen könnte. Wer als PK-Patient Avastin einsetzen will, muss dass Geld wohl selbst in die Hand nehmen und das ist nicht wenig. Es ist dabei m. E. völlig offen, ob der Patient mit Avastin länger oder vielleicht auch kürzer lebt. Wir bräuchten eine medizinische Studie, um diese Frage zu klären.   





> - Neuroendokrine Tumore der Prostata ohne acinare Anteile weisen keine Prostatamarker einschließlich PSA, nukleare Androgenrezeptoren und anderes auf.
> - NE- (Chr-A-positive) Prostatakrebszellen fehlt durchweg der nukleare Androgenrezeptor, und sie sind in allen Stufen der Erkrankung androgenunempfindlich.
> - NE- (Chr-A-positive) Prostatakrebszellen verharren in der GO-Phase des Zellzyklus, in der Tumorzellen üblicherweise gegen Bestrahlung und Zytotoxika resistent sind.
> - NE-Tumorzellen entgehen auch dem programmierten Zelltod. Selbst unter Androgenentzug zeigen nur 0,16 % von NE-Tumorzellen apoptotische Aktivität. Dies zeigt, dass die riesige Mehrheit der NE-Tumorzellen beim Prostatakrebs eine unsterbliche Zellpopulation darstellt
> - Obwohl sich NE-Tumorzellen nicht teilen, produzieren sie eine Anzahl von NE-Wachstumsfaktoren mit mitogenen Eigenschaften, die über einen parakrinen Mechanismus bei benachbarten (exokrinen) Tumorzellen die Zellteilung aufrechterhalten
> - NE-Tumorzellen entwickeln sich über einen Prozess der Zwischendifferenzierung aus exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen. Dieser Differenzierungsprozess wird vorzugsweise durch Androgenentzug induziert und kann durch Wiederzuführen von Androgenen umgekehrt werden. Jüngere Studien deuten darauf hin, dass Somatostatinanalog ebenfalls wirksam sein kann.


Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, Neuroendokrine Tumore der Prostata sind ziemlich therapieresistent. Da war die RPE doch die einzig richtige Entscheidung - oder?

WW

----------


## Günter Feick

Reinardo
zu Deiner Frage nach meinem Verständnis der NE Karzinome - 

[quote=Reinardo;7189] Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist der Passus " . . but with no correlation with gleason grade". Ich bin immer davon ausgegangen, dass NE-Tumoren den höchstmöglichen Gleason aufweisen. Wie siehst Du den Bezug dieser Studien zu realer Therapie?[quote=Reinardo;7189]

kann ich als Laie lediglich aus Prof. Bonkhoffs Bericht zitieren, der nach Wils Ableben und Prüfung von Gewebeproben gefertigt worden war, und den Ludwig vor einigen Tagen hier ins Forum gestellt hatte. 

*Zitat* ... Das überrascht nicht, weil neuroendokrine Tumore der Prostata ohne acinare Anteile keine Prostatamarker einschließlich PSA, nukleare Androgenrezeptoren und anderes aufweisen. Die meisten dieser Tumore entwickeln sich unter Androgenunterdrückung aus üblichen prostatischen Adenokarzinomen und entwickeln ausgedehnte Metastasierung an ungewöhnlichen Stellen wie der Leber, weichem Gewebe und dem Magen-Darm-Trakt, ohne dass dies mit einem Anstieg des Serum-PSAs einherginge. Zusammenfassend habe ich keinen Zweifel daran, dass Wil de Jongh an Prostatakrebs starb, der sich nach einer Androgenentzugstherapie in ein reines neuroendokrines Karzinom gewandelt hatte. .... Nahezu alle prostatischen Adenokarzinome zeigen eine NE-Differenzierung, die durch den meistens verwendeten endokrinen Marker Chromogranin A definiert ist. Mindestens 10 % aller bösartigen Tumore der Prostata zeigen bei immunohistochemischer Untersuchung ausgedehnte und multifokale NE-Charakteristika. (Zitatende)

Dieter hat heute korrekterweise auf die Notwendigkeit hingewiesen, nichtdeutschsprachige Texte erst nach Übersetzung hier im Forum zu verwenden. Ich hole das nach für diese drei Abschnitte, die ich gestern im Originaltext belassen hatte.

PMID: 16997353 [PubMed - in process
*Department of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine, University British Columbia, Vancouver, Canada *  Immunhistochemische Analyse von [/FONT][/COLOR][FONT=Verdana]l-Dopa decarboxylase (DCC) mit den NE Markern Chromogranin-A und Bombesin zeigten eine deutliche NE Differenzierung nach 6 Monaten Hormonblockade und Vorschreiten der Androgenunabhängigkeit, aber sie zeigte kein deutliches Verhältnis zum Gleason Grad. Weiterhing zeigte eine zweifache Immunofluoreszens, daß ungefähr 55% der Mischpopulation von DDC- und Chromgranin A exprimierenden NE Zellen weiterhin den Androgenrezeptor (AR) besaßen. Zusammengenommen deuten diese Resultate auf eine Veränderung der aus dem AR Ephitel gewonnen Zellen zu einem NE Phenotypen hin. 

PMID: 15920165 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE
*Department of Pathology and Laboratory Medicine, University of Rochester Medical Center, NY, USA.*   Diese Resultate zusammen mit früheren Studien zeigen, daß die NE Differenzierung durch Hormonblockade induziert wird und die NE Differenzierung eine wichtige Rolle hat beim Wachstum des durch Interleukin-8 geförderten androgenunabhängigen, PCa. 

PubMed - as supplied by publisher
*Urology Unit, "G. Rummo" Hospital, Benevento Italy.*  Vorhandensein von NeuroD1 ist häufiger anzutreffen als Chromogranin-A, und es stimmt überein mit dem gehäuften Indikatoren der Malignität in mittel bis schlecht differenziertem PCa. NeuroD1 könnte eine Rolle in der Pathophysiologie der NE Differenzierung des PCa spielen.

Günter

----------


## Günter Feick

Samy,

es geht doch lediglich darum, wieviel Kompetenz Du vorweisen kannst, bei Deinem Versuch dieselbe einem anderen in Abrede zu stellen. Auch mit diesem Beitrag machst Du wieder den Versuch einerseits zu erklären, daß Du selber nichts von der Materie verstehst aber andererseits Experten herbeizitierst, ohne Namen und Text, die aber dann doch Deiner Meinung sind - die Du, wie Du selber schreibst eigentlich nicht hast. 

Das Prof. Bonkhoff auf seiner hompage auf seine Forschung, gemeinsam mit Prof. Remberger und Dr. Fixemer verweist ist, verständlich. Aber hast Du nicht auch in meinem Beitrag gelesen, daß andere Wissenschaftler ebenfalls am Thema der NE differenzierten Karzinome forschen, siehe den Verweis auf PUBMED, und das die Ergebnisse ähnlich sind. 

Deine Zweifel über die Aussagekraft der Immunhistochemie (Färbung u. CGa) sind nicht begründet - Du hast sie nicht begründet. Wenn Du uns hier etwas zum Denken anbieten könntest, würden sich sicher auch Mitdenker finden.  Du könntest uns zum Beispiel das Ergebnis Deiner Recherche über das Verhältnis der Ploidie und der NE Differenzierung mitteilen, welches Du in Deinem Schlenker zu Tribukait und der DNA Zytometrie Dir so vorgestellt hast. 

Lasst uns doch nicht gegenseitig verunsichern, durch Mutmaßungen über Forschungsergebnisse, die ja auch erst durch Arbeit, Geld und Zuwendung erreicht werden konnten - und mehr beweisen als Mutmaßungen in der Laienpresse. Ich möchte Dich deshalb auch fragen, ob nicht nur der Arzt eine Verantwortung für seine Arbeit hat, sondern auch der Betroffene bei der Diskussion der Arbeit eines Arztes?

Günter

----------


## Samy

Hallo Günter,

ich bedauere, durch meine mißverständlichen Formulierungen zur Polemik Anlass gegeben zu haben. Ich habe nicht zur "Verunsicherung" im Forum beitragen wollen, sondern darlegen wollen, inwieweit meine Autoritätsverblendung zur Verunsicherng, Lebenskrise und Verschlechterung meiner Niereninsuffizienez beigetragen hat.

Wenn überhaupt mein Beitrag einen Sinn und Zweck hätte, dann bestünde er darin, die negativen pathologischen Fakten nicht als ein Todesurteil anzusehen, schließlich müßte ich statistisch (mit Gleason 10 und einem Neuroendokrinen Tumor) bereits tot sein. 

Deine Kritik ist überzogen, da weder Du noch ich (und mit uns auch nicht die Experten) sich in der Sache umfassend auskennen. Dein Einwand, ich - als Betroffener - sollte an Experten keine Kritik üben, weil ich von der Sache nichts verstehe, kommt der Zensur gleich, sich etwa nicht zur Dichtung zu äußern, weil man kein Dichter ist. 

Wenn Du glaubst, mit dem Verweis auf Fachliteratur meine Aussagen widerlegt zu haben, dann stellt sich die Frage, warum Prof. Bonkhoff zur Begründung seiner Thesen, die er unter Rubrik "eigene Forschung" aufgestellt hat, sich nur auf die eigenen Arbeiten beruft, obwohl sie (nach Deinen Ausführungen) durch zahlreiche Arbeiten und Studien belegt sind. Die Tatsache, dass die Thesen Prof. Bonkhoff im Fachkreis nicht ernst genommen werden, wirft ferner die Frage auf, die Winfrid gestellt hat: sind alle andere Facheute "Ignoranten"? 

Es wäre unsinnig, wenn wir weiter um den Bart des Propheten streiten. Irren ist menschlich und ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich mich auch in dieser Sache irre. Aber Du solltest auch nicht ausschliessen, dass manche Forschungen ebenfalls falsch seien könnten. 

Gruß
Samy

----------


## HorMuch

Hallo Samy -

Du scheinst nicht zu wissen - BPS ist eine Pyramide. Feick, Bonkhoff  etc. sind ganz oben. Wir sind zwar die Basis - aber die Luft da oben ist für uns zu dünn.

Deine Meinung zu Bonkhoff wird exakt so von einigen meiner PCA Freunde vertreten.

HorstMUC

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Samy und HorstMUC,

normal äußere ich mich nicht zu diesen komplexen Themen bei hohem Gleason Score und Metastasen und bin nur stiller Mitleser, um sich für alle Fälle schon einmal mit dieser Thematik vertraut zu machen. Da ich neu im Forum bin, weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, ob noch alte Scharmützel auszutragen sind. Aber als relativ neutraler Beobachter empfinde ich Eure Kritik gegen Günther nicht als angemessen, da er in seinem letzten Beitrag nur höflich auf Schwachstellen/Unverständlichkeiten von Samys Thread aufmereksam gemacht hat. Ich habe bis jetzt nicht gewusst, dass Günther in der Funktionärshirarchie im BPS ganz oben ist, aber Polemik bringt uns nicht weiter.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Knut,

auch wenn es ad absurdum führen wird, meine Ausführungen immer wieder gegen unberechtigte Kritik zu rechtfertigen, bin ich  insbesondere Dir  eine Antwort schuldig. 

Die Rubrik meines Beitrages lautet  Verunsicherung (Übertherapie) infolge der im Forum herrschenden Autoritätsgläubigkeit. Zu diesem Beitrag bin ich u.a. durch Deine Beiträge, 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=718
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=936
ermutigt worden, in denen Du die DHB Experten um Rat ersuchtest, ob Du die DHB  trotz deren Nebenwirkungen - fortsetzen sollst, obwohl Du von der Fortsetzung dieser Übertherapie nicht überzeugt warst. 

Es wäre unredlich, Deine und meine Erfahrungsberichte so auszulegen, als ob wir - Du mit Dr. Bob und ich mit Prof. Bonkhoff - abrechnen wollen. 

Die Beschreibung meines Krankheitsablaufs diente dazu, in ähnlich hoffnungslosen Fällen Hoffnung zu erwecken und von der Übertherapie (soweit nicht erforderlich) wegen deren Nebenwirkungen abzuraten. Dass mein Beitrag seinen Sinn und Zweck durch Fehlinterpretation verfehlt hat, ist bedauerlich. 


Gruß
Samy

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Samy,

es war von mir nicht richtig und fair, Deine Antwort mit der von HorstMUC gleich zu setzen. Deine Antwort an Günther hat natürlich keine Polemik. Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass gemäß meinem Standpunkt nicht die harte Kritik, die Du empfunden hast, in der Antwort von Günther enthalten war. Ich fand Deinen Beitrag sehr interessant, dem man auch anmerkt- und dies darf, besser soll auch im Forum möglich sein- wieviel innere Zweifel, Genugtuung, Gefühle usw. Du in diesem verarbeitet bzw. zum Ausdruck gebracht hast. Schon aus dieser Sicht gehört Dein Thread zu den bemerkenswerten der letzten Zeit.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Samy,

ich denke, daß wir nun beide die uns jeweils zugängigen Informationen zum Thema neuroendokrine Prostatakarzinome hier im Forum mitgeteilt haben. Deine Grundabsicht habe ich wohl verstanden und das Motiv für Deinen Beitrag - *Mut machen,* achte ich*.* 

Zum Abschluß möchte ich noch auf einen anderen Kommentar in diesem Gesprächsfaden eingehen.  Er lautete in etwa - 

*Wir Hochrisikopatienten warten dringen auf neue, bessere Therapien.*

Ja, ja und nochmal ja!!!  Das wünschen wir für alle Betroffenen.  Ich arbeite selber an diesem Thema und ich kann auch kleine Fortschritte erkennen. Nein, ich kann nicht selber forschen - keine Ausbildung. Ich bemühe mich aber um Transparenz, Zugang zu Informationen, Koordination und bessere finanzielle Ausstattung für die Forschung, mit meinen mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln. Denn ohne Fortschritte durch Forschung  werden auch in den nächsten 10 Jahren wieder 120.000 Männer an dem Stinker PCa in Deutschland versterben. Alleine in der Zeit in der wir uns in diesem Diskussionsfaden tummeln, haben 24 Männer vor der Zeit Abschied genommen.

Lasst uns zusammen arbeiten, damit dieses vielfache persönliche Leid einmal überwunden werden kann!

Günter

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Günter Feik,

ich breche ein dicke Lanze für Dich und Deine Beiträge! Ich bin froh daß es im Forum solche Leute gibt.

Gruss Jürgen M.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Günter,

auch ich als (bisher seit zwei Jahren passiver) Leser des Forums schätze Deine Beiträge unter Berufung auf Fachliteratur.

Daher bitte ich um Nachsicht, falls ich Dich aufgrund meines Unvermögens, die Sachlage unmißverständlich darzulegen, verletzt habe.

Alles Gute
Samy

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Samy,

Du brauchst Dich nicht zu entschuldigen. Du warst in der Wortwahl immer korrekt und andere Standpunkte darf/muss man haben, denn davon lebt die Diskussion. Ich fand Deinen Beitrag gut, er war anders, aber ich empfand ihn als eine Bereicherung, auch wenn ich in der Hochrisikomaterie mich nicht auskenne. Ich hoffe, dass dieser nicht gleich Dein erster und letzter Beitrag war, denn gerade, wenn man es anders macht als das Establishment und Erfolg hat,dann interssiert dies viele. In diesem Sinne hoffe ich bald Deinen nächsten Beitrag lesen zu können und weiterhin alles Gute.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Samy

Hallo Knut,

Vielen Dank für Deine Komplimente. Dasselbe empfinde ich gegenüber Deinen Beiträgen zur DHB, die zur kritischen Auseinandersetzung mit der komplexen Materie beitragen.

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Urologe

To: p2p@prostatepointers.org
Date: Wed, 24 Jan 2007 07:56:41 -0500
Subject: Re: [P2P] newly diagnosed small cell carcinoma of the prostate
Hi Robert
Most important thing is not to be afraid and focus on what you can do
about the situation.
Incidentally, I just got a phone call from a patient 20 years after
his diagnosis with initial PSA of 400 and he is alive and doing well.
Remember that your own unique cancer cells did not go to medical
school.  Do not read the medical literature and do not read the notes
on e mail lists on the Internet.  Every singly person has a unique set
of circumstances and before I start my respsonse I want to share with
you one of my favorite sayings:  The Sorrow of the Past and the Fear
of the Future are the worst enemies of the Present.
Get busy being alive without fear but with action and involvement in
the decisions.

According to the article below from Urol Oncol July 2006 the small
cell neuroendocrine carcinoma has been recognized as rare histologic
variant occurring in only 0.5%
5 to 2% of prostatic primary tumors.  It also appears in up to 10%-20%
of cases with hormone -refractory disease.
CGA and NSE are the markers that I had experience following patients
with small cell prostate cancer.  The liver and lungs have to be
checked carefully.  On bone scan the lesions may appear as lytic
instead of blastic.  Platinum based chemo may be preferred over
hormonal blockade alone.  It seems to me that the hormonal blockade
was not helpful in particular.  You have primary disease and not
recurrent as in the first article below.  I have personal experience
with a patient that his disease responded to treatment.


Urol Oncol. 2006 Jul-Aug;24(4):313-7.
Small-cell neuroendocrine carcinoma as a variant form of prostate
cancer recurrence: a case report and short literature review.
Department of Urology, Jichi Medical School, Tochigi 3290498, Japan.
yashi@jichi.ac.jp
BACKGROUND: Small-cell neuroendocrine carcinoma has been recognized as
a rare histologic variant occurring in only 0.5% to 2% of prostatic
primary tumors. However, recent autopsy studies suggest development to
this phenotype in up to 10% to 20% of the cases with
hormone-refractory disease. CASE PRESENTATION: A case of conventional
adenocarcinoma before androgen-ablation therapy but showing
progression to small-cell neuroendocrine carcinoma at the recurrence.
The immunohistochemistry of the tumor showed strong positive staining
for progastrin-releasing peptide (ProGRP), a carboxy terminal region
common to 3 precursors for gastrin-releasing peptide, but almost
negative staining for chromogranin-A and prostate-specific antigen.
Combination chemotherapy based on cisplatin and etoposide was
effective for controlling the tumor progression for 7 months, and the
serum ProGRP level correlated well to the clinical course. Neither
objective nor subjective responses were observed to somatostatin
analogue therapy performed in the late stage of disease. CONCLUSIONS:
The present case reminds the urologist that small-cell neuroendocrine
carcinoma may be a variant form of disease recurrence during androgen
ablation in advanced prostate cancer. A strategic approach for this
phenotype evaluating serum neuroendocrine markers, such as ProGRP,
should be taken when serum prostate-specific antigen does not reflect
the disease state. This approach would allow one to choose alternative
therapy

The second article makes again the point that cisplatin (CDDP) and
etoposide (VP-16) were used successfully.  You need to see an
experienced oncology to assist in using the right chemotherapy.  I
heard of Carboplatinum used.  I wonder if Satraplatinum could be
effective too.  I think an experienced oncologist would be useful in
choosing the right regimen.

Hinyokika Kiyo. 2002 Feb;48(2):97-100. Links
  [Small cell carcinoma of the prostate successfully treated with
combined chemotherapy and radiotherapy: a case report]
  [Article in Japanese]         * Ishizu K,

  Department of Urology, Tsushimi Hospital.

  A 49-year-old man complained of dysuria and pollakisuria. The
prostate was enlarged, and the serum level of prostate specific
antigen was within the normal range. Under the diagnosis of benign
prostatic hypertrophy, transurethral resection of the prostate was
performed. Unexpectedly, histopathological examination of the resected
tissues revealed pure small cell carcinoma. The serum level of
progastrin-releasing peptide (ProGRP) was slightly elevated. The
cancer was clinically diagnosed as stage C. Pelvic radiotherapy
combined with chemotherapy using cisplatin (CDDP) and etoposide
(VP-16) was started according to the treatment for limited small cell
cancer of the lung. After one month, the serum level of ProGRP
decreased to the normal range. After four months, the prostate was
reduced in size without any findings of metastases on computed
tomography, and prostate biopsy revealed no viable cancer cells.



The important question would be whether there is any role for local
treatment since you are in the high risk group and potentially not
having localized disease.  Due to your age 69, I would suggest
considering Cryosurgery of the prostate as a debulking procedure with
special attention to avoid any side effects.  Expert Cryosurgeons can
do it for you.  I mean tailoring the cryoablation to debulk the tumor.


In research done in France and supported by our organization, the
Prostate Cancer Research and Education Foundation, a Synergism was
found between cryosurgery and chemotherapy.  This was published in the
British Journal of Cancer:

British Journal of Cancer (2002) , 1658-1660. doi:10.1038/sj/bjc/6600306
Treatment of cancer with cryochemotherapy
L M Mir1 and B Rubinsky2,3
1FRE 2530 CNRS, Institut Gustave Roussy, PR II, 39, rue Camille
Desmoulins, F-94805 Villejuif Cédex, France



We are still waiting for funding for continuing this project in the
lab prior to launching clinical studies. (Yes we are all about asking
for donation and moving research forward)

On a case by case, I do not see a reason not to use this approach
especially when studies are ongoing with surgery or radiation combined
with chemotherapy.  It is time to try cryosurgery and chemotherapy for
the same group of patients with high risk profile.



Therefore the combination of these modalities may give you some
benefit.  Please note that I used the word may.  In any case a local
treatment may have some advantage by itself.  I am aware that this is
not a standard approach, but if you consider it with attention to
avoid complications then it may be done.  I know of excellent
oncologist and excellent cryosurgeon that might consider this approach
with you.

Stay well, stay informed.
Please keep us posted.

Yours
Israel
Israel Barken M.D
AKA Coach Barken
Medical Director
Prostate Cancer Research and Education

----------


## Harro

Hallo fs,

spannende Ausführungen, die ich zum größten Teil verstehen konnte. Aber vielleicht liest es sich leichter, wenn Dieter aus Husum diesen Text mit seiner auf dem PC gespeicherten Software übersetzen könnte. Vielen Dank im voraus Dieter.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Samy

Hallo fs,
danke für die zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen. 

Darin ist von kleinzelligen neuroendokrinen Tumoren die Rede, die ca. 0,5-2% der gesamten Tumoren ausmachen und in 10-20% Fällen hormonrefraktär werden. Von zwei Patienten ist ferner die Rede, deren kritische Tumormarker in kürzer Zeit durch Chemotherapie (cisplatin, CDDP und etoposide, VP-16) - in einem Fall kombiniert mit der Strahlentherapie - die normalen Werte erreicht hatten.

Die Prognose wird durch die Publikationen Prof. Bonkhoff wesentlich düsterer beurteilt. Dort ist von mindestens 10% gewöhnlicher neuroendokriner Tumoren die Rede (vgl: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ion-Marker.pdf), die zur zweit häufigsten Tumoren zählen und gegenüber Strahlentherapie Resistenz seien. 

Gestatten Sie mir, zum Schluss darzulegen, dass meine Ausführungen zu Unrecht als eine Kritik an Prof. Bonkhoff ausgelegt worden sind: Als promovierter Physiker weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass in der Forschung kaum ein Promille der Veröffentlichungen bahnbrechend sind. Auch in der Medizin widersprechen sich die Studien oder es handelt sich häufig um Nuancen der bereits etablierten Thesen. Was gestern galt, wird heute in Frage gestellt.

Inwieweit die eigenen Forschungen Prof. Bonkhoff zu bahnbrechenden Arbeiten gehören, bleibt wohl dem Urteil der Nachwelt vorbehalten. Dass sie von Fachwelt ignoriert werden, spricht nicht gegen ihn (Die Geschichte zeigt, dass Einzelgänger stets belächelt worden sind). 

Ich hatte übrigens nicht die Arbeiten Prof. Bonkhoff beanstandet, sondern lediglich in Frage gestellt, ob allein die HE-Färbung ausreicht, um von NET zu sprechen. Prof. Bonkhoff spricht sowohl bei "gewöhnlichen" als auch bei "kleinzelligen" HE-Färbung von "neuroendokriner Differenzierung". Hätte er ausgeführt, dass bei HE-Färbung der gewöhnlichen Tumoren anhand weiterer Beobachtungen zu überprüfen sei, ob ein NET vorliegt, dann wäre es nicht zu meiner Verunsicherung gekommen.

Gruß
Samy

----------


## Samy

Es wäre schade, wenn die vom Urologen fs dankenswerterweise in Forum gestellten Informationen (siehe oben Beitrag Nr. 23) übersehen werden, weil sie in englischer Sprache verfasst sind. 
(Ich kann leider nicht zu deren Übersetzung beitragen, da ich als Ausländer nicht einmal der deutschen geschweige denn der englischen Sprache mächtig bin). 

Darin ist von dem neuen, sensitiven Tumormarker "pro progastrin-releasing peptide (ProGRP)" die Rede, dessen Nachweis 1995 den Japanern gelang:
http://www.clinchem.org/cgi/content/abstract/41/4/537.

Nach der Suche im Web habe ich festgestellt, dass nur wenige Labors in Deutschland, darunter Institut für klinische Chemie (in Großhadern München), diesen Tumormarker feststellen können: 
http://www.w-klch.med.uni-muenchen.d...04.html#ProGRP

Mein von der Leiterin dieses Labors (Dr. Stieber) erstellte Gesamtbeurteilung lautet:
Insgesamt gesehen unauffällige NSE und CEA. ProGRP (55 pg/ml) und CGA (189 ng/ml) leicht oberhalb des Referenzbereichs. Da bei dem Patienten eine Einschränkung der Nierenfunktion vorliegt, kann es zu einer verminderten Ausscheidung dieser Proteine kommen. Es wäre empfehlenswert die Kinetik von proGRP, CGA und NSE sowie PSA unter Beibehaltung der identischen Teste im Abstand von 6-8 Wochen parallel zu Nierenfunktion zu beobachten, um einen höheren individuellen Basiswert von einem potentiell tumorbedingten Anstieg abgrenzen zu können. Ich habe meinen Befund deshalb ausführlich wiedergegeben, um darzulegen, dass selbst bei höheren CGA- bzw. ProGRP-Weten (die obwohl in meinem Fall den doppelten Normalwert übersteigen, von der Experten als "leicht oberhalb des Referenzbereichs" gewerten werden) vor einer düsteren Diagnose eines neuroendokrinen Tumors (NET) nachgeforscht werden soll, ob andere Gründen für die Steigerung der Tumormarker ursächlich sind (wie etwa Niereninsuffizienz, die die CGA-Werte bis 1000 ng/ml und die proGRP-Werte bis 350 pg/ml steigern kann). Für den Kontrollverlauf (Kinetik) ist es entscheidend, dass die zusätzlichen Tumormarker zusammen mit PSA und Kreatinin regelmäßig bei demselben Labor gemessen werden. 

Die frohe Botschaft der vom Urologen fs in Forum gestellten Informationen (nicht nur für mich, sondern für alle Forumteilnehmer, die durch hohe Tumormarker verunsichert sind) lautet: 
Die kleinzelligen neuroendokrinen Tumoren machen ca. 0,5 - 2 % der gesamten Prostata-Tumoren aus und werden in 10 - 20% Fällen hormonrefraktär. Diese wiederum machen insgesamt 1 - 4 Promille der Prostatakrebse aus und können durch spezielle Chemotherapie aufgehalten werden. 
(Prof. Bonkhoff dagegen spricht von mindestens 10% neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die zu zweit häufigsten Prostata-Tumoren zählen und schwer therapierbar seien). 

Samy

PS: Ich bitte um Verständnis, dass ich wegen der Schwierigkeit einer Internetverbindung im Ausland erst nach Ostern 2007 auf eventuelle Anfragen eingehen kann.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Samy,

das Folgende hast Du nicht korrekt wiedergegeben. Das steht so nicht in dem Beitrag von f. s. 

Die kleinzelligen neuroendokrinen Tumoren machen ca. 0,5 - 2 % der gesamten Prostata-Tumoren aus *und werden in 10 - 20% Fällen hormonrefraktär".* 

Richtig ist  Die kleinzelligen, neuroendokrinen Tumoren machen 0,5  2% der primären Prostatatumoren aus *und werden in 10  20% aller hormonrefraktären Fälle gefunden.*

Der folgende von Dir hergestellte Bezug zu dem Bericht über die kleinzelligen, neuroendokrinen Tumoren ist ebenfalls nicht korrekt -

"Prof. Bonkhoff dagegen spricht von mindestens 10% neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die zu zweit häufigsten Prostata-Tumoren zählen und schwer therapierbar seien.

Richtig ist - der Bericht von f. s. bezieht sich auf die *kleinzelligen*, neuroendokrinen Tumoren. Prof. Bonkhoff bezieht sich auf *alle* neuroendokrinen Tumoren. 

Günter

----------


## WinfriedW

Zu neuroendokrinen Tumoren gibt's *hier* einen Artikel auf Seite 6.

WW

----------


## Samy

Auch in dem von Winfried angegebenen Artikel (s.o.) wird behauptet, neuroendokrine Prostatatumoren machen 0,5 Prozent der Prostatatumoren aus. Ferner sei im Lauf von 10 Jahren lediglich 11 neuroendokrine jedoch im gleichen Zeitraum 2505 gewöhnliche Prostatatumoren (das macht 0,44 Prozent aus) "diagnostiziert".

In der Literatur (wie in den von Urologen fs und Winfried angegebenen Artikeln) ist von neuroendokrinen Tumoren als kleinzellige Tumoren die Rede.

----------


## Samy

Zusatz: Hätte man (wie im Forum weitgehend vertreten) bei Prof. Bonkhoff ein 2. Gutachten angefordert, dann wären mindestens 250 (von 2505) weitere neuroendokrine Tumoren hinzugekommen, wobei es der Deutung weiterer "Experten" im Forum (wie Günter und ich) bedürfte, zu erläutern, dass Prof. Bonkhoff eine von der Literatur abweichende erwitertere Auslegung von Neuroendorinen Tumoren habe.

----------


## Günter Feick

Samy

1. NE Tumoren sind nicht zu verwechseln mit NE Tumoren mit kleinzelliger Histologie

2. NE Tumoren der Prostata sind recht häufig  etwa in 10% aller PCa vorkommend.  Sie entwickeln sich über einen Prozess der Zwischendifferenzierung aus exokrinen (PSA-positiven) Tumorzellen. Dieser Differenzierungsprozess wird vorzugsweise durch Androgenentzug induziert und kann durch Wiederzuführen von Androgenen umgekehrt werden. 

3. NE Tumoren mit kleinzelliger Histologie sind außerordentlich selten, haben eine schlechte Prognose und könnten ein Ergebnis langjähriger Hormonblockade sein.

Dieses Forum ist eine Hilfe auf Gegenseitigkeit durch Mutmachen, Weitergabe eigener Erfahrungen und belastbarer medizinischer Information. Nicht korrekte Beiträge zu neuroendokrinen (NE) Tumoren müssen die komplizierte Materie PCa nicht noch unverständlicher machen.   Aus diem Grunde schreibe ich noch mal zum Mißverständnis der NE Tumoren der Prostata.  

Günter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Günter,

das ist in der Tat eine komplizierte Materie! Auf eine wichtige Eigenschaft von Tümorzellen will ich nur kurz hinweisen:

Beim Primärtumor stellt der Pathologe ein Genexpressions-Muster fest. Ist die Tumorerkrankung kurativ behandelbar, dann ist im günstigsten Falle der Mann seinen Prostatakrebs los.
Ist aber bereits eine Metastasierung eingetreten, z B. im Skelettsystem, dann kann die Tumorzelle in Interaktion mit dem Knochengewebe einen *völlig neuen* Tumorphänotyp im Knochen erzeugen. So kann dann z.B. auch ein bisher relativ braver Geselle mit primär niedrigem Metastasierungs-Potenzial durch die Sekretionsprozesse von Osteoblasten das primäre Genexpressionsprofil in Richtung auf ein hohes Metastasierungs-Potenzial verschieben.

Das macht nun auch die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten so kompliziert.

Wurde der Primärtumor entfernt, so können seine Metastasen somit z.T. völlig neue Expressionsmuster vorweisen. So können auch dabei Mechanismen der Resistenz metastatischer Tumorzell-Populationen im Vergleich zum Primärtumor erklärt werden.

Hier sollen neue Medikamente entwickelt werden, die sowohl die Tumorzellen als auch die interagierenden Zellen treffen sollen.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Günter Feick

Hallo Werner,

danke für Deinen Beitrag. Zu diesem Teil 




> Wurde der Primärtumor entfernt, so können seine Metastasen somit z.T. völlig neue Expressionsmuster vorweisen. So können auch dabei Mechanismen der Resistenz metastatischer Tumorzell-Populationen im Vergleich zum Primärtumor erklärt werden.


möchte ich Dich fragen, ob Du die folgende, öfter mal zu lesende Bemerkung mit einschließt, oder weist Du lediglich darauf hin, daß das PCa heterogen ist - 

Trennung des Primärtumors von seinen Töchtern führt zu einer schlechteren Prognose. 

Mit Gruß und Dank

Günter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Günter,

das Ansprechen von therapeutischen Maßnahmen kann allein bei Tumorzellpopulationen in den verschiedenen Metastasenbereichen durchaus sehr unterschiedlich sein. Offenbar exprimieren Tumorzellen in den Knochen auch knochenrelevante Gene (wie z.B. Kollagen 1, Osteoprotegerin u.a.) und verschaffen sich dadurch Vorteile bei der Adhäsion und Invasivität. Dieser Vorgang wird als* "Osteomimikry*"
bezeichnet. 
Ob die Trennung des Primärtumors von den Töchtern mit einer schlechteren Prognose korreliert, relativiert sich, indem die Tumorzellpopulationen in den Metastasen generell ein neues Eigenleben entwickeln.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... möchte ich Dich fragen, ob Du die folgende, öfter mal zu lesende Bemerkung mit einschließt, oder weist Du lediglich darauf hin, daß das PCa heterogen ist - 
> 
> Trennung des Primärtumors von seinen Töchtern führt zu einer schlechteren Prognose. 
> ...


Wo liest man diese Bemerkung öfter mal?

Meist du Prof. Judah Folkmans Mäuseversuch? Gibt's andere unabhängige Quellen, die die Behauptung stützen, dass die Trennung des Primärtumors von seinen Töchtern zu einer schlechteren Prognose führt?

Es gibt bekanntlich auch die genau umgekehrte Meinung, wonach die Enfernung des Primärtumors auch in fortgeschritteneren Stadien zu einem längeren Überleben führt. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die Verfechter dieser These in der Mehrheit sind.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

auch die Mehrheit muss nicht richtig liegen, wir haben erst zu kurz unseren PK.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> auch die Mehrheit muss nicht richtig liegen, wir haben erst zu kurz unseren PK.


Wobei ich jetzt mit der Mehrheit nicht die Betroffenen sondern die professionellen Experten meinte. 

WW

----------


## Samy

> Samy
> Dieses Forum ist eine Hilfe auf Gegenseitigkeit durch Mutmachen, Weitergabe eigener Erfahrungen und belastbarer medizinischer Information. Günter


 
Hallo Günter,

seit Jahren bin ich Zeuge der Verunsicherung mancher Forumteilnehmer, die bereits bei geringer Norm-Abweichung von Tumormarkern befürchten, einen neuroendokrinen Tumor zu haben. Dabei wird übersehen, dass Prostatakrebs häufig bei älteren Männern diagnostiziert wird und die Niereninsuffizienz mit zunehmendem Alter zu steigenden Werten der Tumormarker (wie etwa bei mir, CGA und ProGRP) führt, so dass es leichtfertig wäre, in solchen Fällen auf einen neuroendokrinen Tumor zu schliessen. 

Ich zweifle, dass man den Forumteilnehmern "Mutmachen" kann, wenn man sie zum Pathologen Bonkhoff schickt, der in mindestens 10 Prozent der Fälle einen neuroendokrinen Tumor diagnostiziert. "Mutmachen" können wir als Laien auch niemanden, wenn wir die "eigenen Erfahrungen und belastbaren medizinischen Information" weitergeben.

Im Titel meines Beitrags ist nicht von der Autoritätsverblendung, sondern von der Autoritätsgläubigkeit die Rede. Oft habe ich den Eindruck, dass derjenige, der die Glaubensätze in Frage stellt, deshalb kritisiert wird, weil er bestimmte Therapie von bestimmten Autoritäten (wie etwa die DHB von Leibowitz) in Frage stellt. Insoweit geht die Kritik leider oft ins Leere, da sie nicht um die Sache, sondern um die Person geht.

Ich bitte Dich um Nachsicht, wenn ich Dir mit meinem Urteil Unrecht tue: Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Deine umfangreichen Kenntnisse einseitig aus Lektüren von Leibowitz, Bonkhoff und Co stammen. Ich bin zwar nicht der Meinung, dass man die Autoritätsgläubigkeit um jeden Preis in Frage stellen sollte, zumal selbst unrealistische Zuversicht in bestimmte Therapien postitive Placebo-Effekte haben kann. Dort aber, wo eine Autorität wie Bonkhoff, der die düstere These von neuroendokrinen Prostatatumoren, die als zweithäufigste Tumorart in mindestens 10 Prozent der Fälle auftreten, verbreitet, ist - aus meiner zugegeben beschränkten Sicht -das Schweigen nicht Gold, sondern ein Vergehen gegenüber den Betroffenen. 

Da ich morgen zu Nationalparks in Arizona und Nevada fliege, bitte ich es nicht als meine Unhöflichkeit auszulegen, wenn ich mangels Internetverbindung Deine Kritiken und Anregungen nicht umgehend erwidern kann.

Samy

----------


## WinfriedW

Ich habe zunehmend den Eindruck, die Behauptung die Trennung des Primärtumors von seinen Töchtern führe zu einer schlechteren Prognose, gehört unter die Rubrik "Volksverdummung". Ich weiß, dass Leibowitz diese Meinung vertritt und sich dabei auf Prof. Judah Folkmans Mäuseversuch beruft.

Folkman hat Labormäusen menschliche Prostatakrebszellen unter die Haut gespritzt. Mir konnte bisher noch niemand erklären, wieso dieser Zellhaufen im Modell ein "Primärtumor" sein sollte. 

Es gibt jetzt ganz neu in diesem Forum dieses zu lesen:




> Übersicht: durchschnittliche Zeitdauer bis zum Versagen der Hormontherapie (Zeitpunkt, zu dem sich bei der Hälfte der Patienten ein fortgeschrittenes Krebsstadium entwickelt hatte  Medianwert)
> 
>  Verbreitete Metastasen mit Symptomen: 8-9 Monate
>  Verbreitete Metastasen ohne Probleme 18 Monate
>  Knochenmetastasen in Becken und unterer Wirbelsäule 4-5 Jahre
>  Lymphknotenmetastasen bei im Körper belassener Prostata 7-8 Jahre
>  *Lymphknotenmetastasen bei entfernter Prostata 50-95 % 10 Jahre*
> (abhängig von der Zahl der befallenen Lymphknoten)


Ich kann nicht erkennen, dass durch diese Aussage Leibowitzs Theorie gestützt wird. 

Auf diesem Seiten wird häufiger unter Hinweis auf Leibowitz versucht, Betroffene von lokalen Therapien abzuhalten. Damit werden die Betroffenen stark verunsichert. Ich denke, dies sollte dringend unterlassen werden, denn die Datenlage, soweit ich sie überblicke, spricht eine andere Sprache.

Dass *Mann* auch ohne lokale Therapie, oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb, sehr schnell in den ewigen Jagdgründen landen kann, ist *hier* zu lesen.

WW

----------


## RuStra

> Dass *Mann* auch ohne lokale Therapie, oder vielleicht auch gerade deshalb, sehr schnell in den ewigen Jagdgründen landen kann, ist *hier* zu lesen.
> WW


hallo Winfried,

Gerds Geschichte eignet sich nicht für diese These und dies macht mal wieder deutlich, dass *VOR* einer gründlichen Analyse der indiv.Lage und des indiv.Verlaufs und einer *ÄUSSERST DIFFERENZIERTEN EINORDNUNG* in einer ausgefeiltes Schema (meiner Vorstellung nach könnten 20 Stufen des PK-Staging u. -Grading heutzutage valide begründet werden: 5 für den Schildkröten-, 5 für den Hasen- und 10 für den Raben-PK) die Vergleichs-Debatte erst gar nicht begonnen werden sollte. Bei Gerd ist auf jeden Fall jetzt schon, auch wenn ich die genaue Aufarbeitung noch nicht gemacht habe, klar, dass SOWOHL das HB-Mangagement ALS AUCH das Management im androgenresistenten Stadium einfach unzureichend war. Hätte er sich im Mai 2005 operieren lassen, wären seine zu diesem Zeitpunkt längst vorhandenen Metastasen gleichwohl weitergewachsen. Wenn entsprechende eskalierende Situationen nach solch einer OP ebenfalls mit dergleichen mangelhaften Systematik behandelt worden wären, hätte er nicht viel länger gelebt.

Unabhängig von Gerd halte ich dafür, dass die Frage des Zusammenhangs Mutter- / Tochter-Tumore ein offenes Feld ist  - in der Tat spricht die von Snuffy Myers angeführte Tabelle aus der Übersetzung von Harald nicht für eine Beschleunigung des Progresses bei OP mit LK-Metastasen; die Folkman-/Leibowitz-These allerdings mit Volksverdummung abzutun, hilft auch nicht weiter - denn wo sind da die Argumente? Der Zusammenhang Prostata-drinlassen-oder-raus und der Dauer der HB-Wirksamkeit erklärt Myers unter Berufung auf Zagars/2004 und Zincke/99 damit, dass sich mutierte, eher resistente Zellen als erstes in der Prostata selbst bilden. Das ist ein altes Argument, was wir mal meiner Erinnerung nach von DocStrum hier in der Debatte "übernommen" hatte: Es kann sinnvoll sein im fortgeschrittenen Zustand, zu operieren. Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Fragen der Signalgebung zwischen Mutter-/Tochter-Tumoren damit nicht beantwortet. Metastasen sind anders, LKMs sind nicht KnochenMs, sind nicht andere PK-Metastasen. Gibts eine Signalverbindung oder gibts sie nicht? Gibts PK-Klone, die mit den Herkunftszellen überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun haben und deshalb auch keine Signalverbindung?

Im übrigen hat die Vergleichsdebatte, wenn man sie von der eigenen Situation aus zu führen gezwungen ist, entweder einen Rechtfertigungscharakter (es war richtig, dass ich mich habe operieren lassen, wo sind die Gegenbeispiele?) oder es ist ein Suchprozess (welche Männer in ähnlicher Lage haben den besten Erfolg und womit?). Nur durch letztere Schwerpunktsetzung kommt man m.A. auch zu Einsichten bzgl. Bestätigung oder Verwerfung von Schritten, die man in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat, die reversibel oder irreversibel waren. 

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Gerds Geschichte eignet sich nicht für diese These ...


Ja, gebe ich zu. Das war mir eigentlich schon klar, als ich dies schrieb.

Auf der anderen Seite kann ich überhaupt keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür finden, dass Leibowitz mit seiner These Recht haben könnte, wonach die Entfernung des Muttertumors den Tumorprogress fördert. Ich halte dies zunehmend für Unfug.

Dennoch muss man sich natürlich bei jedem Patienten sorgfältig überlegen, ob er von einer solchen Therapie bzw. OP profitieren könnte. Mancher Patient braucht keine lokale Therapie, weil sein wenig aggressiver Tumor nicht lebensverkürzend ist. Andere Patienten sind in fortgeschrittenem Alter oder ihr Allgemeinzustand ist so schlecht, dass eine OP ein hohes Risiko darstellen würde. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es durch die operationsbedingte Schwächung des Immunsystems zu einem (teilweisen) Tumorprogress kommen kann.




> ...  die Folkman-/Leibowitz-These allerdings mit Volksverdummung abzutun, hilft auch nicht weiter - denn wo sind da die Argumente?


Klar gibt es Argumente. Das sind die die Zahlen aus reprospektiven Betrachtungen, die Myers und andere, z. B. das Münchner Tumorregister, anführen.

Oder hier *hier* auf Seite 9: *Kein Cut off-Wert bei hohem PSA - Auch bei höheren PSA-Werten kann daher durchaus eine radikale Prostatektomie gerechtfertigt sein.*





> Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Fragen der Signalgebung zwischen Mutter-/Tochter-Tumoren damit nicht beantwortet. Metastasen sind anders, LKMs sind nicht KnochenMs, sind nicht andere PK-Metastasen. Gibts eine Signalverbindung oder gibts sie nicht? Gibts PK-Klone, die mit den Herkunftszellen überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun haben und deshalb auch keine Signalverbindung?


Dass es eine Signalverbindung zwischen Primärtumor und entfernten Metastasen in der Form gibt, dass der Primärtumor das Wachstum seiner Metastasen kontrolliert, glaube ich nicht. Es gibt m. E. nichts, was dafür sprechen würde. Letztendlich muss ich aber die Klärung dieser Frage den Experten überlassen. Viel eher glaube ich, dass es eine Interaktion der Tumorzellen mit ihrem direkten Umfeld gibt und dass die Erkrankung dann aggressiver verläuft, wenn Tumorzellen auf Zellen des Knochens und des Knochenmarks treffen.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Winfried,

ich sehe, dass Du mit Deinem letzten Satz die weiterführende Problematik erkannt hast. Die Tumorzellen interagieren mit ihrem Umfeld.
Sowohl im Bereich des Primärtumors als auch in den Metastasen. Hierbei spielt das Entfernen oder Nichtentfernen des Primärtumors möglicherweise nicht die entscheidende Rolle.
Das Mikroumfeld in den Knochen z.B. ist tatsächlich in der Lage, aus einer ankoppelnden Tumorzelle durch Einflussnahme auf die Genexpression einen
*völlig neuen Tumorphänotyp im* Knochen zu erzeugen, der sich wesentlich vom Phänotyp des Primarius unterscheidet.
So kann sich in jedem Metastasenbereich das Expressionsprofil in Richtung auf ein hohes Metastasierungspotenzial verschieben.


Ich wünsche 

allen  Forumsteilnehmern


einen guten Tag.

Gruß Werner R.

----------

